# Stuck in Dev(Hell)opment - A webcomic about learning to draw (as drawn by someone who is learning to draw)



## AverageEarthFolk (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello all! I've recently started creating a weekly webcomic called Stuck in Dev(Hell)opment as a method of bettering my comic-art and documenting my progression. The idea of the series is that an amateur artist wants to create a sci-fi graphic novel one day, but his under-developed artistic skills, the lack of any kind of fourth-wall, and an uncooperative (but very fluffy) protagonist are making it...difficult.










It's basically an extended, behind-the-scenes look at me working towards a more refined comic in the future.

If that sounds like fun to you, check it out at the following home bases:

https://www.webtoons.com/en/challenge/stuck-in-devhellopment/list?title_no=508111

DeviantArt

Feel free to reach out on Twitter too! Feedback is always appreciated and welcome!


----------



## Nemara (Dec 4, 2020)

I like it! The surreal comedy and meta nature are pretty cool and not too common in furry comics.

I'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## AverageEarthFolk (Dec 5, 2020)

Nemara said:


> I like it! The surreal comedy and meta nature are pretty cool and not too common in furry comics.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on this.


Thank you Nemara. That's great feedback.


----------



## Siinna (Jan 7, 2021)

ooo I love this, definetly going to follow! What a fun idea  As an artist myself, Im sure I´ll recognize many many situations that the artist has to face xDD


----------



## nykalily (Dec 13, 2021)

Ooooooo this is fun :3


----------



## CarrionConnoisseur (Dec 21, 2021)

This is one of the most hands down creative and wonderful ideas. Absolutely love it.


----------

